# Water Quality



## Wiz

This is just an information question. I don't have a problem with water I use as it is well water. What is the problems with usig water that has been chlorine treated. Does it impart a flavor or does it impede fermentation?

Mike


----------



## Wade E

Unless the water is very highly chlorinated it will dissipate especially if you use sulfites first in primary. Im no scientist but I know there is another form that many counties use instead of chlorine now and Im pretty sure its that one that doesnt dissipate much on contact with sulfite.


----------



## Arne

I live in a small town and our water is usually not chlorinated. Last year, we had a line break and they chlorinated for a while for safety. Had a bunch of minnows for fishing, the chlorine killed em off immediatly. Started a batch of wine before I realized the chlorine was in there. Killed the yeast off. Waited a couple of days for the chlorine to bleed off and repitched the yeast. Took off just fine. Now if I think they have chlorinated the water, and I am in the new wine mood, I go to the grocery store and buy spring water. It works just fine. Arne.


----------



## ibglowin

That must have been a heavy dose of chlorine!

Wade, I think its Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) but I bet PeterZ would know for sure over at FVW's forum.


----------



## Kleftiwallah

*"Scotch eggs" !*

A tasty concoction, hard boiled egg surrounded/enclosed by pork sausage meat rolled in breadcrumbs and deep fried. To stop the egg yolk turning black, the eggs are soaked for 24 hours in Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) !

If you leave clorinated water out inthe sun for the day, the clorine will dissipate. I make wine in a very hard water (limestone) area. Wine is still drinkable ! Cheers, Tony


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! 

Nothing like a full "English breakfast" to start the day off in the morning!


----------



## docanddeb

That emergency chlorine treatment would be like "shocking" a pool, I would think. You're not supposed to swim for a period of time while the chemicals dissipate!
I use chlorinated city water with no problems. Chlorine will dissipate even if not in sunlight. You can pour the water in pots and just let it sit a few hours.
You can also heat the water to drive off the chlorine faster.

The rule is:

If the water TASTES good... so will the wine. No special filters or purchased water needed if it doesn't have an OFF flavor!

Cheers!
Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Mike, I swear it was somethung that sounded just like it, maybe Chromine or something.


----------



## ibglowin

Your not thinking about Chromium are you, that is a toxic carcinogen in ground water and what was in the water that was behind the movie "Erin Brockovich"!


----------



## Arne

docanddeb said:


> That emergency chlorine treatment would be like "shocking" a pool, I would think. You're not supposed to swim for a period of time while the chemicals dissipate!
> I use chlorinated city water with no problems. Chlorine will dissipate even if not in sunlight. You can pour the water in pots and just let it sit a few hours.
> You can also heat the water to drive off the chlorine faster.
> 
> The rule is:
> 
> If the water TASTES good... so will the wine. No special filters or purchased water needed if it doesn't have an OFF flavor!
> 
> Cheers!
> Debbie



Well, it doesn't take much chlorine in the water for me to tell it is there. I can't drink the chlorinated water when we go to big town. As far as I am concerned, it flat stinks. Guess I'm just used to plain water without added chemicals. Had another broken line this year and the chlorine wasn't nearly as strong and wasn't in the lines as long. Take care all, still drinkin plain old well water, Arne.


----------



## MinVin

Wade E said:


> Mike, I swear it was somethung that sounded just like it, maybe Chromine or something.



I know our municipal water is treated with _chloramine_. Sounds a lot like just simple chlorine, and is only slightly different.

Also, a charcoal-based filter can remove almost all the chorine/chloramines.

I choose to go to a local spring to fill up water jugs rather than use the tap water. Never had it tested, but I know it tastes and smells better than our muni water!


----------



## docanddeb

We had a natural spring on the farm years ago... the only thing is... did you ever look at what grows in that pipe? Not good for those with a weak immune system or children! We adults drank it if we needed a drink, but the kids didn't.

Debbie


----------

